# Miller table / sluice hybrid



## patnor1011 (Feb 27, 2014)

I am building something which may help in cleaning IC ashes. I do have hard time to find ribbed mat anywhere in Ireland. 
I am making few setups as I want to test to find which will be working the best for me. 
One will be like miller table 10 to 15 in wide and 30 to 35 in long but I cant find proper rugged mat or alternatively plastic top with rivets. 
Can somebody point me to some place which may have some selection I can choose from? 

Second design will be utilizing cut rugged pipe.


----------



## philddreamer (Feb 27, 2014)

EEEEEE-bay, but of course!!! :mrgreen: 
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p3984.m570.l1311.R1.TR4.TRC2.A0.H1.Xrubber+ribbed&_nkw=ribbed+rubber+matting&_sacat=0&_from=R40

Hi Pat!
I bought some on e-bay last year for my sluice box. Keene Mining has some, too, but more expensive. 

Hope it helps!

Take care, Brother!

Phil


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 27, 2014)

Haha correct.
It goes down to how you word your searches... I spent a lot of time searching but used wrong terms. Now I can see much more products than before... Thanks Phil.


----------



## kurtak (Feb 28, 2014)

awesome - thanks for the link Phil - I have also been looking for this type mat & unable to find it - same problem as Pat - not wording search right

Kurt


----------

